# PC aufrüsten



## PtOlbrch (27. Januar 2015)

*PC aufrüsten*

Hallo,

ich gedenke mir meinen PC aufzurüsten.

Bislang besteht der PC aus folgenden Komponenten:

Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)	 
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3	 
Netzteil: Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX650M, 650Watt	 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2500 Box, LGA1155	 
Betriebssystem: OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation	 
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 570, 1280MB, PCI-Express	 

Ich gedenke meine Grafikkarte durch EVGA GeForce GTX 980 SuperClocked zu ersetzen, sowie eine SSD Festplatte einzubauen. Evtl. denk ich darüber auch nach einen Pentium I7 Prozessor einzubauen und weiss nicht ob diese mit dem Sockel 1150 auch mit meinem Mainboard kompatibel ist bzw. ob es sich überhaupt lohnen würde einen I5 Prozessor durch einen I7 zu ersetzen und es evtl. zu empfehlen ist ein neues Mainboard zuzulegen?
Aufrüsten will ich in erster Linie wegen den kommenden Games. Insbesondere Assassins Creed Unity läuft auf meinem aktuellem Rechner nichtmal in minimaler Grafikeinstellung flüssig und setze voraus, das es nach dem Aufrüsten in maximaler Grafikeinstellung einwandfrei spielbar ist.

Sorry, bin Laie


----------



## svd (27. Januar 2015)

Eine SSD wäre auf alle Fälle eine Bereicherung.

Auch die Grafikkarte muss raus. Ein hervorragendes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis hat gerade AMDs R9 290. 
Maximal würde ich aber eine GTX970 einbauen, der Aufpreis für die GTX980 ist, trotz der Speicherprobleme der 970, absolut nicht gerechtfertigt.

Den Rest würde ich persönlich so lassen. Es bestünde zwar die Möglichkeit, etwa einen Xeon E3-1230 v*2* einzubauen, der i5-2500
wird aber mit Sicherheit noch eine Weile reichen.


----------



## DocHN83 (27. Januar 2015)

Also zu der CPU Geschichte soll wer anders was sagen. Wenn dann würde  ich aber auf einen Xeon E3-1230 setzen - der ist wie ein i7 nur ohne  eigene Grafikeinheit. Den gibts auch für den Sockel deines Motherboards.  Kostenpunkt ~220 Euro. Aber wie gesagt da soll wer anders was dazu  sagen ob sich das Upgrade lohnt.

Was die Grafikkarte angeht - ne  GTX 980 ist Preis/Leistungstechnisch nicht das wahre. Für das mehr an  Leistung dass du im Vergleich zu ner GTX 970 kriegst ist der  Preisunterschied imho viel zu hoch. Ne GTX 970 kriegst du ab ~320, bei  der GTX 980 geht ja momentan nix unter 500. Ne R9 290 die auch nicht  viel langsamer als ne GTX 970 ist kriegst du schon ab ca 260 Euro. Würde  lieber den Aufpreis zur 980 sparen und dafür wieder etwas zeitiger  aufrüsten. Aber ne GTX 970 oder ne Radeon R290 dürfte ne ganze Zeit lang  reichen.

Edit : Da war wer schneller


----------



## svd (27. Januar 2015)

Heh, unsere Meinungen decken sich aber.

Ach ja, zur CPU... ich hab gesehen, dass dein Mainboard den P67 Chipsatz hat, sich also zum Übertakten der K Prozessoren eignet.

Falls du keine Angst davor hast, würde ich einen gebrauchten Core i7-2600K ersteigern, den kriegst du für ca. 150€. Der i5-2500 geht für ca. 80-90€ weg.
Für ca. 80€ kaufst du also einen Prozessor, der übertaktet genauso schnell ist, wie ein aktueller 220€ Prozessor. Der Rest bleibt ja, wie er ist.
Also, *das* würde ich auf jeden Fall in Betracht ziehen. 

Falls du lieber nicht übertaktest, lass den Prozessorwechsel lieber bleiben und wechsel bei Bedarf die komplette Basis.
Aber ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass es so bald ein Spiel gibt, welches auf einem Intel Vierkerner überhaupt nicht spielbar ist und zwingend sechs oder acht Threads braucht.


----------



## PtOlbrch (27. Januar 2015)

OK, das hilft mir schonmal weiter 
Zur SSD-Festplatte: Bislang habe ich 2 HDD Festplatten mit jeweils 500 GB eingebaut. Ist es von der Systemleistung umständlich eine SSD Festplatte als dritte Festplatte einzubauen bzw. ist es einfacher eine der beiden gegen die SSD Festplatte zu ersetzen?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2015)

Mit der CPU würde ich einfach noch abwarten, und als Graka auch in der Tat "nur" eine R9 290 oder GTX 970 nehmen, denn die GTX 980 ist nur ca 10-15% schneller, aber kostet direkt 200€ mehr - von DEM Geld wiederum wäre es viel sinnvoller, wenn du nicht weißt wohin damit, dann doch schon jetzt den Sockel zu wechseln. Mit den 200€ + dem Verkauf der alten CPU + Board kannst du locker ein neue Board für den Sockel 1150 und einen Xeon E3-1231 nehmen, der wie ein core i7 ist. Aber an sich würde ich mit der CPU wie gesagt einfach noch was abwarten. 

Oder was auch ginge, FALLS das mit den 8 Threads eines Core i7 wichtig wird und Dein Board kompatibel ist (ggf. per BIOS-Update, siehe Boardhersteller) : nen i7-3770 holen für 280€, der ist kaum schwächer als der neuere i7-4770 für den Sockel 1150, oder einen Xeon E3-1230v2 für den Sockel 1155, der ist auch ähnlich einem i7-3770, nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, kostet aber weniger  Intel Xeon E3-1230 v2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1155, boxed (BX80637E31230V2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland    für den Sockel 1150 wäre das der E3-1230v3 bzw. der noch neuere E3-1231v3.



Wegen der Festplatte: hast Du einfach nur 2 HDDs drin, eine für Windows und eine zweite halt für Daten, Spiele usw. ? oder sind die beiden Platten miteinander zu einem RAID verbunden? So oder so: 3 Laufwerke gleichzeitig anschließen ist kein Problem, und die SSD wäre halt dann für Windows da.


----------



## PtOlbrch (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

danke für die Infos, habe mir heute die GTX 970 geholt . Also wie die Festplatten miteinander verbunden sind weiss ich nitmehr genau, jedenfalls habe diese beide jeweils eine eigene Partition in Windows 7, dafür eine für das Betriebssystem sowie Dokumente und Mp3s und die andere Partition enthält ausschließlich Spiele


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2015)

Also, wenn das so ist, dann sind beide wohl auch richtig "getrennt". Du könntest dann am besten die wichtigen Daten von der Windows-Platte schon vorher auf die andere kopieren, dann den PC runterfahren, die SSD einbauen, am besten die SSD an den Anschluss machen, wo vorher die windows-PLatte dran war, und die dann woanders hin anstecken. Dann halt die Windows-Installation starten, und dort kannst du dann auf der SSD eine neue Partition anlegen, auf die dann Windows kommt, und bei der Gelegenheit löschst Du die Partition der alten Windows-Platte - aber aufpassen, dass du da die richtige Platte erwischst! Wenn du nicht sicher bist, dann steck mal VOR dem Einbau der SSD eine der Platten ab und starte den PC - wenn der PC dann bootet, dann weißt Du, dass die noch angeschlossene Platte die mit Windows ist.


----------

